# I am trying to understand landscape photos..so i took a couple



## Photo Lady (Apr 28, 2019)

For your review... walked the woods.. just some tips would be awesome.. thank you


----------



## snowbear (Apr 28, 2019)

Good start.
I'll generally go wide and deep (small aperture) if not stitching a panorama.  It looks like you have a spot on the lens or a sensor booger -- look near top-right.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 28, 2019)

snowbear said:


> Good start.
> I'll generally go wide and deep (small aperture) if not stitching a panorama.  It looks like you have a spot on the lens or a sensor booger -- look near top-right.


thanks ..haha i learned something already.. a sensor booger..lol... i looked at lens it looks fine now so i cannot imagine what it was....


----------



## snowbear (Apr 28, 2019)

It's probably a dust spot on the sensor.  The sensor is pretty easy to clean; there are a few sites with instructions and cleaning kits around the web.  I use one by Photographic Solutions.  A rocket blaster is also a good thing to have.

NEVER use canned compressed air - it contains moisture and the high pressure can cause damage (knock something loose).


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 28, 2019)

this lens is still under warranty so i decided to send it in to Tamron because sometimes i did not think it was  compatible with my Nikon D500.. i just wasn't sure .. so i will send it in and let them go over it.. i am glad you mentioned this..because i needed a push to get it in there.....thanks


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 28, 2019)

The fun part is when you start useing diff. lenses for the same purpose and the DoF adjustments. 

Then start adjusting for light characteristics.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 28, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> The fun part is when you start useing diff. lenses for the same purpose and the DoF adjustments.
> 
> Then start adjusting for light characteristics.


your right..


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 28, 2019)

Like most photography it's about composition and light. Mornings and evening obviously give you the best light. 

With your composition if you have grand vistas with nothing in the foreground you can probably get away with just setting your focus to infinity. 

If you want to put something of interest in the foreground that leads the viewer into the image, you can work out the hyperfocal distance or another option is to focus a third of the way into the image.

Leading lines like fences, roads, rivers etc are also good at drawing the viewer into the image.

Have a look at  Vieri and yahgiggle's images, to name a few, to get some idea's.  


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 28, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Like most photography it's about composition and light. Mornings and evening obviously give you the best light.
> 
> With your composition if you have grand vistas with nothing in the foreground you can probably get away with just setting your focus to infinity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 28, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > Like most photography it's about composition and light. Mornings and evening obviously give you the best light.
> ...


I will take a look.. thanks for the help .. sometimes you just need to be reminded of the simple things that make a photo superior .. and interesting.. thank you


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 28, 2019)

No problem. Also I didnt mention ND, graduated, polarizing filters or focus and exposure stacking/ bracketing lol.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> SNIP>Mornings and evening obviously give you the best light.


 Soo... true. The light before 9-10 AM, and the light from 6-7:45 PM, this time of year. Very pretty light some days.


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 29, 2019)

definitely a dust spot on your sensor, i wouldn't worry about dust spots till you start getting lots, you can just edit them out in post till you get your sensor cleaned, for landscapes for me its all about light and the subject, golden or blue hour is best but moon light can be epic too, try and find single subjects or repeated patterns also try and stick to the rule of thirds and you should get some interesting shots.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> No problem. Also I didnt mention ND, graduated, polarizing filters or focus and exposure stacking/ bracketing lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


okay i realize i have alot to learn ........lol...thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

yahgiggle said:


> definitely a dust spot on your sensor, i wouldn't worry about dust spots till you start getting lots, you can just edit them out in post till you get your sensor cleaned, for landscapes for me its all about light and the subject, golden or blue hour is best but moon light can be epic too, try and find single subjects or repeated patterns also try and stick to the rule of thirds and you should get some interesting shots.


thank you..very helpful.. i was just learning the rule of thirds this past month.. so now applying it will be fun... are these helpful tips also applied to water landscape..or is that different in some technical ways...


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

yahgiggle said:


> definitely a dust spot on your sensor, i wouldn't worry about dust spots till you start getting lots, you can just edit them out in post till you get your sensor cleaned, for landscapes for me its all about light and the subject, golden or blue hour is best but moon light can be epic too, try and find single subjects or repeated patterns also try and stick to the rule of thirds and you should get some interesting shots.


i actually see about 4 tiny spots in the sky on the right top.. not just one.. i am so glad snowbear mentioned this.


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 29, 2019)

The good thing about water is the opportunity to do long exposures to get that silky, smooth look. Especially good for waterfalls. A ND and or a polarizing  filter helps with this.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> The good thing about water is the opportunity to do long exposures to get that silky, smooth look. Especially good for waterfalls. A ND and or a polarizing  filter helps with this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


thanks again..looking forward to my trip down the street to lake.......... {as soon as weather gets a little better}


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 29, 2019)

I like to do more than my canon 600d will allow. this is made up of  about 12 shots merged


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 29, 2019)

and in a small vert format not sure if this is water scape or land scape


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> I like to do more than my canon 600d will allow. this is made up of  about 12 shots merged


wow way over my head.. awesome.. so much to learn.. thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> and in a small vert format not sure if this is water scape or land scape


I love love this photo.. so much beauty.. love the reflection.. thank you for sharing this composition.. wow


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 29, 2019)

as you like water here is another this was 12 shots merged
I forgot to add the print size of this is 52 inches wide


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> as you like water here is another this was 12 shots merged
> I forgot to add the print size of this is 52 inches wide


thats amazing.... i think i need to get out and practice .. and learn some of this technical stuff.. only some though.. i doubt if i could achieve this ... but will be happy to get some good landscaping scenes..and water scenes..


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 29, 2019)

Image 1: like with you bird photos, move the subject closer to the top of the frame. You have a lot of blue sky above the trees, find something interesting in the foreground and include that and reduce the amount of blue sky. It can add some depth to the image.
Image 2: The sun up high is lighting up the ground and taking away from the bare tree trunks that I feel are the real subject matter of the image. I would darken the ground so the trees jumped out more (or use an upside down graduated neutral density filter).


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2019)

A book or some articles on landscape photography would be a tremendous help, if only to guide you in the most basic of theories. Whenever I am learning something new, my first instinct is to go to recognized authorities for quality instruction. Trying to teach myself for example wood turning  could be either easy or difficult, depending on whether I try to learn it all on my own, or searched out qualified teachers.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 29, 2019)

I agree with Derrel about looking at books on the subject, my only advice is be you I have seen people end up mimicking the expert they read. I have a brill range of books that I delve into and adapt their ideas to my style when I need to .
I am on the I pad at the mo so can’t get to the books, but I,ll look up the titles later.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2019)

One lesson; on a 1.5x or DX camera like the NikonD500, try going out and setting the focal length to 85,or 100, or 135mm, and get some shots with a _narrow_ angle of view.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

Dave442 said:


> Image 1: like with you bird photos, move the subject closer to the top of the frame. You have a lot of blue sky above the trees, find something interesting in the foreground and include that and reduce the amount of blue sky. It can add some depth to the image.
> Image 2: The sun up high is lighting up the ground and taking away from the bare tree trunks that I feel are the real subject matter of the image. I would darken the ground so the trees jumped out more (or use an upside down graduated neutral density filter).


great info.....thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

Derrel said:


> One lesson; on a 1.5x or DX camera like the NikonD500, try going out and setting the focal length to 85,or 100, or 135mm, and get some shots with a _narrow_ angle of view.


okay will try this.. thanks Derrel..


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> I agree with Derrel about looking at books on the subject, my only advice is be you I have seen people end up mimicking the expert they read. I have a brill range of books that I delve into and adapt their ideas to my style when I need to .
> I am on the I pad at the mo so can’t get to the books, but I,ll look up the titles later.


i will .. i am just starting to learn about this so it will take some time and i will try to read alot.. i never really thought i would be interested in landscaping scenery but i have seen some beautiful parts to the landscape just taking bird photos.. with this i was surprised to see how breathtaking some of the lighting makes it all pop.. and i see some beauties on here... spring is here and summer is coming so this will be interesting and fun..thanks.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

i am sorry i did not have this copy to apply to settings.. because we did a really fast trip .. i did concentrate on the composition aspect .. hopefully i improved in this.. bring the photos closer..knock out some of the sky.. have something interesting for the focal point.. all this going through my head.. so i hope i got some of it right..


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 30, 2019)

1&2 are my faves, in num 1 if you got rid of the sign bottom left corner it would improve it but hay you may want the sign because it tells you something.  I personally try and get rid of sign wires and so on unless I am doing something that is man made and not nature. Can I as what camera lens combo you are using.
Not sure if this is land scape or just a record shot but this the sort of man made thing I shoot. 35 shots into 15 layers


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 30, 2019)

Ok just been looking at the books I spoke about, there is a series called From snap shots to great shots...
Each book covers a different subject. I am currently using the lighting for digital photography.
I have just looked on Amazon uk they have the landscape edition for about 8GBP I find them a good reference. Hope this helps


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> 1&2 are my faves, in num 1 if you got rid of the sign bottom left corner it would improve it but hay you may want the sign because it tells you something.  I personally try and get rid of sign wires and so on unless I am doing something that is man made and not nature. Can I as what camera lens combo you are using.
> Not sure if this is land scape or just a record shot but this the sort of man made thing I shoot. 35 shots into 15 layers


thank you for reply.. my program does not let me eradicate things out of the photo.. i was thinking about cropping it out but then most of the composition would have been lost..not that i care about this photo itself.. they are just practice photos.. i use the nikon d500 and tamron 18-400mm .. i think i should draw back on the zoom for landscapes.. just realized this .. and at least make an adjustment as needed.. so use to the zoom for birds.. try and get more expansion.. this is a overcast ugly kind of day too so i was a bit disappointed that i did not raise the iso a bit.. at least try it..but like i said.. too rushed today.. but will definitely be at it again soon..


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Ok just been looking at the books I spoke about, there is a series called From snap shots to great shots...
> Each book covers a different subject. I am currently using the lighting for digital photography.
> I have just looked on Amazon uk they have the landscape edition for about 8GBP I find them a good reference. Hope this helps


yes it helps.. thanks for the info..


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> 1&2 are my faves, in num 1 if you got rid of the sign bottom left corner it would improve it but hay you may want the sign because it tells you something.  I personally try and get rid of sign wires and so on unless I am doing something that is man made and not nature. Can I as what camera lens combo you are using.
> Not sure if this is land scape or just a record shot but this the sort of man made thing I shoot. 35 shots into 15 layers


your Way ABOVE ME in technology ... but that is so awesome.. is this south hampton long island... i have not been there in years... love love the hamptons....never mind i see it says south hamption.. where is this..


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 30, 2019)

I especially like No. 1. 

good all around feel to it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> I especially like No. 1.
> 
> good all around feel to it.


thank you


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 30, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 172342 View attachment 172343 View attachment 172344 i am sorry i did not have this copy to apply to settings.. because we did a really fast trip .. i did concentrate on the composition aspect .. hopefully i improved in this.. bring the photos closer..knock out some of the sky.. have something interesting for the focal point.. all this going through my head.. so i hope i got some of it right..



Sometime people will say they like your photos because well the photos look ok, but one has to ask are you wanting to take ok photos or photos that are amazing ?,  i have to be honest but don't be offended its just my opinion and definitely don't give up, here it goes, to me these photos are super boring they offer nothing of interest oO, you must have something around your area that is far more interesting, flowers, old car, old house, a lake, something,  for me the clouds in your shot are the most interesting part and then you cut them out oO for cloudy days get your self a 10 or 15 stop filter and do a long exposure with a single tree and the whole image will be lifted, sorry i had to say such harsh things but it realy does come from trying to help you ;-)


----------



## Miriam Guimel (Apr 30, 2019)

First, before anything else, set the composition. set the horizon in the middle of the frame. during sunrise/sunset you may get the best shots.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

yahgiggle said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 172342 View attachment 172343  i had to crop this one down a bit to post on here.. View attachment 172344 i am sorry i did not have this copy to apply to settings.. because we did a really fast trip .. i did concentrate on the composition aspect .. hopefully i improved in this.. bring the photos closer..knock out some of the sky.. have something interesting for the focal point.. all this going through my head.. so i hope i got some of it right..
> ...


can i say something.. i find them a bit boring too.. all of them... i needed extra time and i could have done a bit better.. i really want honesty.. and i really appreciate others opinions of everything i shoot.. that helps me to improve because i need to be reminded that there are other options available that i am not aware of.. this is a whole new adventure/ landscapes and waterscapes.. sure i have taken alot of photos over the years.. i love this one but i bet theres alot wrong with this one too.. please tell me what you can find wrong with it.. i am learning..believe me your not hurting my feelings..you are helping me to understand.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Miriam Guimel said:


> First, before anything else, set the composition. set the horizon in the middle of the frame. during sunrise/sunset you may get the best shots.


thank you


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 30, 2019)

For me sitting for a horizon all depends on the sky at the time if there's no cloud and is a boring sky there is no point of having half the picture of blue sky, the area that you shot in the photo above, seems  like it could be a really interesting area but keep power lines out of your shot and that modern boat sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

Landscape photography, in my opinion, is one of the hardest to present.
Wildlife is easy as most viewers just pay attention to the animal. Portraiture, the scene tends to be setup by the photographer.
Landscape ... well you get what you see ... and most often you see something that says, yeah take a picture, then you realized all this other junk in the shot that you didn't pay attention to.
I find that their is more juggling involved in getting a good/great landscape image ... many many things have to play/compliment eachother. Often times I see something that looks cool, then I have to stop and see what else is there ... or what else could be there at a different time of day ... or even day of the year.
Yes, it ain't easy.
When you do find a scene that looks ok, look around. Take a shot, then come back at a different time when the lighting is different ... or even contemplate what it looks like in a different season, then take that image.
When I frequent someplace often enough I "know" when it is time to take it's picture.
Blah, blah ... just admit you ain't going to be a landscape photographer in a day, and just keep shooting away.
Oh, and Derrel mentioned focal lengths ... Landscapes can be shot with any focal length, not just the wide that tends to be shown most of the time.
Just a mental trick ... look at everything in the scene except the thing that attracted your attention, then see if it works ... if not, change your view point, or change up focal length, start walking around with one eye closed.


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess landscapes are more about slowing everything down rather than shooting everything fast and wide open, most landscapes are shot between f4 - f8 and I hardy never go anywhere without a 10 stop filter


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2019)

Landscapes can be tricky. Are we interested most in the physical setting/place? The light? Unusual weather ( snow,ice, fog,rai, wind)? The exotic nature of the place (Sahara, Egypt, Sri Lanka). Landscapes can be a difficult field of endeavor.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Landscape photography, in my opinion, is one of the hardest to present.
> Wildlife is easy as most viewers just pay attention to the animal. Portraiture, the scene tends to be setup by the photographer.
> Landscape ... well you get what you see ... and most often you see something that says, yeah take a picture, then you realized all this other junk in the shot that you didn't pay attention to.
> I find that their is more juggling involved in getting a good/great landscape image ... many many things have to play/compliment eachother. Often times I see something that looks cool, then I have to stop and see what else is there ... or what else could be there at a different time of day ... or even day of the year.
> ...


thank you for all this information.. it wows me .... i believe you are right.. landscapes are harder.. i am definitely used to looking at one thing.. and most times the rest of the picture does not matter because in bird .. wildlife photography we crop it all out.. so limited in landscape scenes.. thanks again.. i am learning alot in this thread and i thank you all


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Landscapes can be tricky. Are we interested most in the physical setting/place? The light? Unusual weather ( snow,ice, fog,rai, wind)? The exotic nature of the place (Sahara, Egypt, Sri Lanka). Landscapes can be a difficult field of endeavor.


wow i am finding this out quick..


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

yahgiggle said:


> For me sitting for a horizon all depends on the sky at the time if there's no cloud and is a boring sky there is no point of having half the picture of blue sky, the area that you shot in the photo above, seems  like it could be a really interesting area but keep power lines out of your shot and that modern boat sticks out like a sore thumb


whats wrong with a modern boat.. lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

yahgiggle said:


> For me sitting for a horizon all depends on the sky at the time if there's no cloud and is a boring sky there is no point of having half the picture of blue sky, the area that you shot in the photo above, seems  like it could be a really interesting area but keep power lines out of your shot and that modern boat sticks out like a sore thumb


you are a cloud man.. that much i have learned...lol.. i love a vivid robust bouncy  fluffy cloudy blue sky too.. around here i am also happy with plain blue... we have 7 months of winter and bla dismal skies.. so i take what i can get.. are you in sunny New Zealand.. i know alot of folks there love old cars.. because we sent a few classic car parts there.. ...?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey you have season's also ... you just have to know how/when to take advantage.
Watch the clouds, watch the sun, shadows, colour of light, reflection of light ...




Elora by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Hey you have season's also ... you just have to know how/when to take advantage.
> Watch the clouds, watch the sun, shadows, colour of light, reflection of light ...
> 
> 
> ...


oh so beautiful... those clouds are awesome.. but the whole scene is just gorgeous...


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

I noticed the clouds ... then I noticed the buildings against the river ... then I started walking until both collided in the scene that I envisioned.
Though sometimes there are obstacles in the way and you just can't get it all right ... I just lucked out that there was a dam that I could stand on.
The buildings on the river just didn't cut it ... and just the sky didn't work ... I "knew" it had to be both.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

I tried to get some beautiful clouds the other day.. believe me i notice them.. but it takes more then clouds to make a great photo.. this was mine..just want to prove to you all just how much i love an exciting sky.. just need to get the big picture right.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh, and always have a circular Polarizer filter in your kit !!!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Oh, and always have a circular Polarizer filter in your kit !!!


oh well then i need to get one..thanks ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes, great clouds.
You just needed the rest of the scene to compliment it ... like a vacant building ... drive around until you see the rest of it.




House by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

Another example of Derrel's point (in a way ... kinda, ok I may be stretching it, but I thought I would give him credits) ... correction ... I was mistaken, same lens same focal length.

I thought the cliffs and water were really cool to take pictures of ... but I think this image is boring




Bruce Cliff by Dennis, on Flickr

I turned around and switched out the lens ... it was the rock and trees I actually liked better




Bruce by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## JonFZ300 (Apr 30, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> I tried to get some beautiful clouds the other day.. believe me i notice them.. but it takes more then clouds to make a great photo.. this was mine..just want to prove to you all just how much i love an exciting sky.. just need to get the big picture right.



I really like the first one's composition but my nitpicks would be that I'd lose the vignette and the foreground is a little fuzzy. I like the third one too but it could be a little brighter and I wish the bird was in the top left quadrant instead of bullseyed. I am a fan of treetops w/sky pictures. You've definitely improved just in the course of this thread.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Yes, great clouds.
> You just needed the rest of the scene to compliment it ... like a vacant building ... drive around until you see the rest of it. thank you.. this photo is eerie beautiful.. i am starting to understand more now..thanks
> 
> 
> ...


yes


dxqcanada said:


> Yes, great clouds.
> You just needed the rest of the scene to compliment it ... like a vacant building ... drive around until you see the rest of it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to get some beautiful clouds the other day.. believe me i notice them.. but it takes more then clouds to make a great photo.. this was mine..just want to prove to you all just how much i love an exciting sky.. just need to get the big picture right.
> ...


thank you .,..i feel it in my bones.. i am slow but sure learning.. thanks for heads up.. i appreciate it.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 30, 2019)

One thing I learned the hard way with landscape. 
many people (including myself) and as was previously mentioned, see something at a particular location. So we try to capture that. 

One of my favorite types are tree cavalcades and portals. 

Think Fellowship of the Rings where Frodo senses the Nazgûl  and the trees start stretching out. 

that can be captured but requires as was pointed out, slowing down, checking settings and placing the camera at the right location and angle. 

getting on the ground can greatly enhance a particular view of something in landscape, along with a solid dose of unusual and weird camera positions and angles. 

I opened a thread on tripods some years ago here and asked if anyone had ideas, tips or tricks on the use of a tripod and at first was ignored. 
but once people started to realize that a tripod can be used in so many different ways and configurations, the images start getting much better.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Another example of Derrel's point (in a way ... kinda, ok I may be stretching it, but I thought I would give him credits) ...
> 
> I thought the cliffs and water were really cool to take pictures of ... but I think this image is boring.
> 
> ...


 exciting sky on the 1st one and it would have made it great.. 2nd one i like ..love rocks..boulders and greenery.. imagine a few flowers would really be beautiful.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes, a different time of year in the same place ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> One thing I learned the hard way with landscape.
> many people (including myself) and as was previously mentioned, see something at a particular location. So we try to capture that.
> 
> One of my favorite types are tree cavalcades and portals.
> ...


one thing i really learned today... was slow down for landscapes.. there is nothing to hurry over..except maybe the changing sky.. sometimes sky can change in the matter of minutes.. but yes this is a big deal for me.. all the other photos i usually take are quick quick ... now i must breathe...relax.. take in the scene.. big difference.. should hopefully make a big difference too.. thank you.. one and all.. i will give this all some practice..


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Ahhh but wait young padowan... 

Wait until you start using medium format or go full blown large format....





he he he he he


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Ahhh but wait young padowan...
> 
> Wait until you start using medium format or go full blown large format....
> 
> ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Ahhh but wait young padowan...
> 
> Wait until you start using medium format or go full blown large format....
> 
> he he he he he



Power not, find you in the larger format Dark Side ... "vision", greater.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh but wait young padowan...
> ...


haha  love it..!! thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

See already practicing... some great skies tonite


----------



## snowbear (Apr 30, 2019)

No clouds.




cmw3_d750_2227 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




Sunrise on the CU campus by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

snowbear said:


> No clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

snowbear said:


> No clouds. you do not need any clouds ..full frame gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowbear (Apr 30, 2019)

Fixed the first one - I don't know why it didn't show.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 30, 2019)

I like both, but the second one is a mixed bag - I love the lighting but I think there's too much stuff in the foreground.

I walked up to the base of the mountain in the first one.  I'm very overweight and thought I was going to die, but I made it.  Even with the ice on the trail.  The iPhone said I climbed 32 flights of stairs


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

snowbear said:


> Fixed the first one - I don't know why it didn't show.


That was is even more beautiful


----------



## snowbear (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you.
The Flat Irons, just outside of Boulder, CO.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

snowbear said:


> I like both, but the second one is a mixed bag - I love the lighting but I think there's too much stuff in the foreground.
> 
> I walked up to the base of the mountain in the first one.  I'm very overweight and thought I was going to die, but I made it.  Even with the ice on the trail.  The iPhone said I climbed 32 flights of stairs


wow well all i can say is these photos were worth it...i love all three.. but partial to the one with peak of boulder stretching for the sky..and of course i realize you do not always need clouds if your composition is so stunning


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2019)

One way to develop your eye is to take a photo of the same, exact scene throughout the course of a whole day. Beginning around 6 AM and finishing around 8 PM the idea is to shoot the exact same photo with the only difference being the time of day and the lighting. The old exercise called for striping  to gather small strips of the prints from top to bottom, but I don't think that is necessary. Obviously you can take a photo every hour or every two hours, but the idea is the same. 
     I personally think the best way to do this would be to shoot off of a tripod, with a quick release plate bolted to the bottom of the camera, and the camera just slid into the tripod right where it sits, as you take each of the various photos. That way you are taking exactly the same photo.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

Derrel said:


> One way to develop your eye is to take a photo of the same, exact scene throughout the course of a whole day. Beginning around 6 AM and finishing around 8 PM the idea is to shoot the exact same photo with the only difference being the time of day and the lighting. The old exercise called for striping  to gather small strips of the prints from top to bottom, but I don't think that is necessary. Obviously you can take a photo every hour or every two hours, but the idea is the same.
> I personally think the best way to do this would be to shoot off of a tripod, with a quick release plate bolted to the bottom of the camera, and the camera just slid into the tripod right where it sits, as you take each of the various photos. That way you are taking exactly the same photo.


Thanks that is a really a great way to learn the best lighting


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2019)

As Derrel stated (well, sorta) ...
"Insanity Is Doing the Same Thing Over and Over Again and Expecting Different Results" Albert Einstein.
In this case the Environment is a variable ... so not so insane.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> As Derrel stated (well, sorta) ...
> "Insanity Is Doing the Same Thing Over and Over Again and Expecting Different Results" Albert Einstein.
> In this case the Environment is a variable ... so not so insane.


 haha,,so true.. i just love my camera and practicing... i am obsessed i think.. in  between i do other things...but the camera is always close by


----------



## snowbear (Apr 30, 2019)

The more things you try, the more you will discover that you like or dislike.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 30, 2019)

snowbear said:


> The more things you try, the more you will discover that you like or dislike.


Yes.. i imagine my summer is going to be preoccupied from the norm... i wearing the camera out already.. but so much fun..thank you


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> See already practicing... some great skies toniteView attachment 172358 View attachment 172359


I like the first one. As most people read left to right the clouds lead my eye naturally to the trees. The second one is a bit to cluttered and the top of the tree is cut of.  

The good thing about photography is that there is always something new to learn and discover. Plus landscape photography gets you out into the fresh air [emoji3]



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (May 1, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > See already practicing... some great skies toniteView attachment 172358 View attachment 172359
> ...


wow thank you,,another part of it i completely missed..thank you so much


----------



## Dave442 (May 2, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Yes.. i imagine my summer is going to be preoccupied from the norm... i wearing the camera out already.. but so much fun..thank you


If you wear out the D500 you get a merit badge of some sort.


----------



## Original katomi (May 3, 2019)

I wore out the std lens on my old Pentax k1000. The clicks for the f stops were more like minor humps.
Mind you I was using five meters of film a day min. Back when I was a teenager Lol
And before anyone asks YES I did film the building of the Ark


----------



## Photo Lady (May 3, 2019)

Dave442 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.. i imagine my summer is going to be preoccupied from the norm... i wearing the camera out already.. but so much fun..thank you
> ...


Oh this is really good news


----------



## Photo Lady (May 3, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> I wore out the std lens on my old Pentax k1000. The clicks for the f stops were more like minor humps.
> Mind you I was using five meters of film a day min. Back when I was a teenager Lol
> And before anyone asks YES I did film the building of the Ark


wow


----------



## FatBear (May 7, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> For your review... walked the woods.. just some tips would be awesome.. thank you


I can't read all 8 pages, so someone has probably already mentioned this.  If not ...

Both photos need a subject.  A focal point.  Something to tell why you took the picture.  I know the feeling of being out there and feeling so good and happy that you want to put it in the shot.  But your viewer isn't there and doesn't have that same joy of being outdoors.  They need help.

The first one could use a doe/fawn in the foreground or something.  Even get low and wait patiently until a gopher pops up out of his burrow.  That would be a real novelty.  A playful approach will produce more unique and memorable photos than a conventional approach.  (Ask me about my duck photo.   )

The second one has real potential.  But it really needs a buck with a nice rack peeking out from behind a tree.  Or something with a bit of red.  You could put your kid in it, peeking from behind a tree if you like photos of children.  Or a bride if you aspire to wedding photography or a hunter or an under-dressed woman if that's your style.  (Or an under dressed bride in camo.)  Etc.  It's a great background with a real mood, but it needs a subject.


----------



## OMP Ron (May 7, 2019)

Hello,  One thing I never see mentioned that happened to me is that when you use a zooming lens you should take care not to operate the zoom in a dusty environment, I attended a flat track motorcycle race one day with my Canon 75 to 300 and completely dusted the inside of the lens.  I never considered it but when you zoom the lens out it has to take in air just like a bellows works.  If you use the zoom a lot (like I did) you can end up with a load of dust inside your lens.
OMP


----------



## yahgiggle (May 7, 2019)

OMP Ron said:


> Hello,  One thing I never see mentioned that happened to me is that when you use a zooming lens you should take care not to operate the zoom in a dusty environment, I attended a flat track motorcycle race one day with my Canon 75 to 300 and completely dusted the inside of the lens.  I never considered it but when you zoom the lens out it has to take in air just like a bellows works.  If you use the zoom a lot (like I did) you can end up with a load of dust inside your lens.
> OMP



not all zooms are the same, some have all the moving parts built into the lens so when they move all movement is inside the housing with only the air inside the lens moving, but yes the zoom lens that get longer do indeed suck air in, the more pro type lens do have better dust prevention than the cheaper non pro glass.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 7, 2019)

FatBear said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > For your review... walked the woods.. just some tips would be awesome.. thank you
> ...


Great ideas and you made it so easy for me to realize..and now i have to ask you about the duck?? thanks very much for making it all easier to understand


----------



## Photo Lady (May 7, 2019)

OMP Ron said:


> Hello,  One thing I never see mentioned that happened to me is that when you use a zooming lens you should take care not to operate the zoom in a dusty environment, I attended a flat track motorcycle race one day with my Canon 75 to 300 and completely dusted the inside of the lens.  I never considered it but when you zoom the lens out it has to take in air just like a bellows works.  If you use the zoom a lot (like I did) you can end up with a load of dust inside your lens.
> OMP


wow thanks for this information..i will remember it always, sorry you had this happen..


----------



## Original katomi (May 8, 2019)

A polly bag round the lens held at the body with an elastic band same onto the filter .
You still get full functionality but a lot less dust.


----------



## OMP Ron (May 8, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> OMP Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,  One thing I never see mentioned that happened to me is that when you use a zooming lens you should take care not to operate the zoom in a dusty environment, I attended a flat track motorcycle race one day with my Canon 75 to 300 and completely dusted the inside of the lens.  I never considered it but when you zoom the lens out it has to take in air just like a bellows works.  If you use the zoom a lot (like I did) you can end up with a load of dust inside your lens.
> ...



The lens that had this happen to it was a Canon EF 18 to 135 and is not the most expensive lens but it ain't cheap either at about $400 so if you are confronted by dusty conditions move the zoom very slowly to minimize the intake of dust.


----------



## Fujidave (May 8, 2019)

Just had a quick look through the pages here, but I`d also say Look at how the light falls on to the trees and ground, plus watch the shadows too.  I tried landscape once but did not like it, reason why was User error ( ME ) I will try again as I`m only a bus ride away from the beautiful Sussex South Downs.


----------

